# I have an idea for a survey but don't know how to do it.



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Having been a member of MHF for a few months and just completed the first 50 days as a fulltimer(blog at http://pjlnphillips.wordpress.com), it strikes me that there are a number of recurring issues.
What about trying to get a combined view from all the experienced people on MHF?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_idea.gif
Want people want/need must depend on what they are wanting to do. So I think we would need to get results with that in mind. I reckon most of us fall into one of 4 categories:
*Full time
1. Older. Retired. Licence restriction at 70?
2. Younger. Working. 
Holiday
3. Older. Retired or nearly. Kids flown (mostly)
4. Younger. Cheap hols? Quick breaks without notice. Kids?
So I am suggesting 4 surveys - 1 for each group.

The recurring issues for me are:

How Big
Weight - Is it good to stay within 3500Kg?
Length - Is 6m a good maximum length unless you really need to go longer?
Width - Is it wise to stay at European widths in UK and Europe or doesn't it matter?
Payload - What sort of payload should you cater for?
Age - Is the age of a MH an issue? New is best; 6 months to 2 yrs; Any age if sound?

Engine
Petrol/LPG vs Diesel - Petrol/LPG for quiet and speed vs economy and torque?
Litres/Power - Does it follow that big is bad and how small is enough?
Fuel economy - Most do small mileage - how important is fuel economy really?

Habitation
Large bathroom - Is this important?
Fixed bed - Is this important?
Recliner seats - Is this important?
Memory foam mattress - Is this important?
Gas alarm - Is this important?

Kitchen
Oven - Is this important?
Microwave - Is this important?
Large fridge - Is this important?
Gas BBQ point - Is this important?

Electrics
Inverter - Big is best? Only get the minimum you must have? Not neccessary?
Generator - Good idea? Only for emergencies? Don't waste your money?
PV Cell - Every MH should have one? Yes if you can afford? Not cost effective?
LED lighting - Get them all changed to LED? Just for main lighting? Wouldn't bother to change?

Storage
Top box - Bad idea - too much wind drag? Couldn't cope without? Please yourself?
Back box box - Bad idea - puts weight where you least need it? Couldn't cope without? Please yourself?

Toys
GPS - Essential? Luxury? Better off with a map?
Broadband - Couldn't cope without it? If you want it, go for it? Couldn't live with it?
Digital TV - What for? Must have? Please yourself?
Laptop/Desktop - Laptop obviously? Save and build in better spec desktop? Who cares?

Buying
Private vs Dealer - Always get the backing of a dealer? Best bargains privately? See what suits?
Habitation check - Get one every year and certainly before you buy? Sometimes I get around to it? You'll know if something is wrong when doing maintenance?

Does anyone feel that this would be interesting enough to tell me/help me to mount the survey?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif
Thanks
Patrick :idea:*


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Patrick

I'm afraid that AFAIK the php forum software couldn't handle such a complex survey, only simple polls are supported.

Having said that, I'm sure someone will be along very shortly to tell you exactly how to do it. :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I cannot see what a survey like this would prove or answer? What would you hope to gain from it? What is one man's meat is another man's poison! We are all individuals and even within a same grouping would have differing requirements and views.

peedee


----------

